# شرح أوتوكاد 2010 م / محمود عبد الرازق المحاضر بجامعة القاهرة



## إسلام علي (9 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
http://www.4shared.com/dir/22301504/6a4215fc/sharing.html


> http://www.4shared.com/dir/22301504/...c/sharing.html
> شرح أوتوكاد م / محمود عبد الرازق المحاضر بكلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة
> يتميز بالسهولة وفى نفس الوقت بأسلوب غير تقليدى مركز على استخدام طرق وسريعة للرسم
> ادعو الله له بظهر الغيب


منقول للفائدة ,,,


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (9 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور يا باش مهندس موضوع فوق الرائع


----------



## المستريح (9 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك ألف خير


----------



## إسلام علي (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*وجزاكم ألف خير*


----------



## احمد_سلوم (10 ديسمبر 2009)

_بارك الله فيك وجزاك ألف خير_​


----------



## salim salim (10 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الجدى (12 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم نشكركم على النقل الموفق


----------



## المهاجر إلى الرحمن (20 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وذادك الله من فضله وعلمه ورفعك إلى منازل العلماء فيمن عنده وزادك علما ونورا


----------



## loved_boy (21 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks
soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (30 ديسمبر 2009)

يااخي بارك الله فيك بس فين باقي الفيديوهات بصراحه دوره ممتازه جدا ومهندس تمام


----------



## eng.saad90 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي 
ومشكووووووور


----------



## aimano (31 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عباس المهندس (31 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر ( خير الناس من نفع الناس )


----------



## احمد زيدو (31 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس بس الدروس مش كامله ممكن حضرتك تلقيها كامله علي الرابط ده http://www.masrtoday.com/vb/showthread.php?t=958


----------



## إسلام علي (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*download
day1

Link1

Link2

day2

Link1

Link2

day3


Link1

Link2

day4

Link1

Link2

Link3

day5

link

day6

link

day7

link

day8

link

day9

link
*


----------



## walid_codeng (31 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من العلم النافع,ونامل منك المزيد


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (31 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس اسلام
مواضيعك كلها متميزة 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله


----------



## gawad (22 مارس 2010)

مشششششششششششكور يا اخي الكريم


----------



## yellow_sea (30 مارس 2010)

كل الشكر لكم لكن بعض الملفات مثل المقدمة الصورة فيها غير واضحة علي كل مشغلات الفيديو بلا استثناء حيث لم تفلح كل محاولات تنصيب كل الكوديكات الموجودة في النت في جعل الصورة واضحة. فقط ملفات الكامتاسيا هي التي تعمل بجودة عالية. لقد جربت ملفات مماثلة لمواضيع مختلفة وهي تعمل بلا خلل. افيدونا ولكم كل الشكر. لكي اكون اكثر وضوحا ملف الخط/المقدمة/الفيليت/الدائرة وغيرها كثير كلها الصور فيها باهتة وقد قمت بكل التعديلات الممكنة علي الويندوز ميديا بلاير والريل بلاير وغيرهم من المشغلات ولكن لا جديد بل قمت بحذف كل الدرافيرز الخاصة بالفيديو وقمت بتنصيبها مرة أخري. السؤال هو هل استطاع أحد تشغيل كل هذه الملفات دون مشاكل خاصة بوضوح الصورة؟ علي أي مشغل؟ أي كوديك؟ حتي الجي سبوت لم يفلح في تعيين الكوديك المطلوب. لا أريد أن اتعجل لكن كل معطياتي تشير لعطب الملفات رغم أني تأكدت من الحجم والسي أر سي.


----------



## حسان777 (30 مارس 2010)

The file link that you requested is not valid


----------



## waleed albawady (2 أبريل 2010)

الف مليوم شكر


----------



## m66666677 (2 أبريل 2010)

Thanks a lot


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (6 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## samer_kig (7 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

الرجاء لمن لدية محاضرات الأستاذ: محمود عبد الرزاق أن يرسلها لي و لكم جزيل الشكر و العرفان 
أخوكم سامر


----------



## civil_eng1184 (10 أبريل 2010)

ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح. 
جزاكم الله خيرا
بس ياريت رفع الملف مرة اخرى لانه لا يعمل


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (11 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع مهندس اسلام..موضوعات مميزة دائما


----------



## راقي شعبان (11 أبريل 2010)

مجهود يستحق كثير الثناء و الشكر


----------



## HARD MAN (11 أبريل 2010)

هل من الممكن رفع الملف في موقع آخر غير موقع الفورشير لو سمحتم


----------



## parasismic (11 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد دهشورى (12 أبريل 2010)

مشكور جدا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohy_y2003 (12 أبريل 2010)

مشكور وجزاكم الله خيراً,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (12 أبريل 2010)

ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح

ارجوا مراجعه الرابط


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (13 أبريل 2010)

الرابط الى فى الصفحه الاولى لا يعمل
لما فتحت الصفحه الثانيه لقيت روابط شغاله

شكرا يابشمهندس على الشرح وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## demarrer (14 أبريل 2010)

Le lien de fichier que vous avez demandé n'est pas valide.


----------



## رفيقة الخير (14 أبريل 2010)

الرابط غير موجود


----------



## احمد سعيد فرماوي (19 أبريل 2010)

الرابط لايعمل ايه السبب ارجو الاهتمام بالرد لاني محتاج البرنامج ده جدا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إسلام علي (19 أبريل 2010)

الأخوة الكرام
الروابط في هذه المشاركة كلها تعمل إن شاء الله
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1434248-post15.html


----------



## mrtaha (19 أبريل 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## احمد زيدو (19 أبريل 2010)

*يا جماعة الدورة كاملة علي الرابط ده 
*
* http://www.masrtoday.com/vb/showthread.php?t=958*​


----------



## proslee (28 مايو 2010)

الله يبارك فيك:20:


----------



## مزاجنجى (11 يونيو 2010)

عزيزى اسلام انا المهندس محمود عبدالرازق يبدو انك تسرعت فى نشر مجموعة من الفيديوهات الغير كاملة والتى قد تكون حصلت عليها من دوراتى بهندسة القاهرة اود ان اوضح امور منها:
1- كان واجب عليك الرجوع إلى قبل نشرها حتى افيدك بأنى منتظر تعديلها بدلاَ من ان نقدم مواد بها بعض الخلل
2- لماذا تفسد بقصد الأصلاح فكم من مريد للخير لا يدركة
3- لا اقول لك احذفها لعل بها كلمة نافعة ولكن من بركة العلم ان ........................
لا اريد الأطالة ولكن اريد ان تتصل بى واظن هذا يسيراً لك حتى اتمكن من معاتبتك وشد ودنك لانى اشعر انى اعرفك 
انت سيس يا واد يا اسلام ولا لاءهههههه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مزاجنجى (11 يونيو 2010)

عزيزى اسلام انا المهندس محمود عبدالرازق يبدو انك تسرعت فى نشر مجموعة من الفيديوهات الغير كاملة والتى قد تكون حصلت عليها من دوراتى بهندسة القاهرة اود ان اوضح امور منها:
1- كان واجب عليك الرجوع إلى قبل نشرها حتى افيدك بأنى منتظر تعديلها بدلاَ من ان نقدم مواد بها بعض الخلل
2- لماذا تفسد بقصد الأصلاح فكم من مريد للخير لا يدركة
3- لا اقول لك احذفها لعل بها كلمة نافعة ولكن من بركة العلم ان ........................
4- ممكن اتواصل مع المشرفين على موضوعى هذا؟
لا اريد الأطالة ولكن اريد ان تتصل بى واظن هذا يسيراً لك حتى اتمكن من معاتبتك وشد ودنك لانى اشعر انى اعرفك
انت سيس يا واد يا اسلام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## almohandesw (11 يونيو 2010)

طيب يا باشمهندس بالله عليك لو الدورات كامله معاك انا محتاج الشرح ده جدا
معلش هنتعبك معانا بس لو حضرتك عدلت الشرح لو عملت شرح كويس للبرنامج يا ريت تنشر الفيديوهات للفائدة 
ربنا يجازيك كل خير


----------



## engmans (11 يونيو 2010)

بيقول ارتباط الملف غير صالح


----------



## atif hedia (21 يونيو 2010)

زادكم اللة خيرا في الدنيا ومثلة في الاخرة


----------



## atif hedia (21 يونيو 2010)

شرح برنامج اتوكاد 2010 م\محمودعبدالرازق المحاضر بجامعة القاهرة


----------



## atif hedia (21 يونيو 2010)

*29 شارع وابور الدهان متفرع من شارع سعيد \طنطا محافظة الغربية*

:59::73::18::5::16::55:


----------



## مزاجنجى (28 يونيو 2010)

ايوه يا اسلام ممكن تكلمنى على الخاص انا المهندس محمود عبدالرازق هناك بعض التعديلات فى المحاضرات التى تلى اليوم الخامس واقوم الآن بتنقيحها بس خير انشرها لعلى اموت قبل ان انقحها وان نقحتها فعليك التواصل معى لنشرها الى امتنا الأسلاميه الحبيبه


----------



## إسلام علي (28 يونيو 2010)

مزاجنجى قال:


> عزيزى اسلام انا المهندس محمود عبدالرازق يبدو انك تسرعت فى نشر مجموعة من الفيديوهات الغير كاملة والتى قد تكون حصلت عليها من دوراتى بهندسة القاهرة اود ان اوضح امور منها:
> 1- كان واجب عليك الرجوع إلى قبل نشرها حتى افيدك بأنى منتظر تعديلها بدلاَ من ان نقدم مواد بها بعض الخلل
> 2- لماذا تفسد بقصد الأصلاح فكم من مريد للخير لا يدركة
> 3- لا اقول لك احذفها لعل بها كلمة نافعة ولكن من بركة العلم ان ........................
> ...



عزيزي المهندس محمود عبد الرازق السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
آسف جدا لو سببت لحضرتك إزعاج 
أخي الكريم أنا لم أعرف أن هذه الفيديوهات غير معتمدة وتحتاج تعديل 
الأمر وما فيه أني وجدتها محملة على الشبكة فأحببت نشر المعلومة للنفع 
وقد نسبت العلم لأهله فالموضوع بإسم حضرتك 
وللعلم أنا لا أعرف حضرتك ولا أظنك تعرفني
أنا خريج 2007 جامعة طنطا 
مع التحية وآسف للتأخر في الرد لم أنتبه إلا الآن للمشاركة


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (30 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (30 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور.


----------



## amrelsayed (30 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد a.m (18 يوليو 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر وعظيم الاحترام 
افدتنا ونرجو إفادتك 
أطلب ما تريد ونأمل أن نفيد


----------



## سهيل البابلي (18 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا جدا


----------



## okab73 (22 يوليو 2010)

مشكككككككككككككووووووووووووووررررررررررر


----------



## mslove (2 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور جدا جدا جدا على المجهود العظيم


----------



## syed2000_syed (2 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير وذادك الله من فضله وعلمه ورفعك إلى منازل العلماء فيمن عنده وزادك علما ونورا *​


----------



## mdsayed (3 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ"


----------



## محمود احمد سالم (4 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا..............................


----------



## Mid00 (4 أغسطس 2010)

كويس بصراحة


----------



## Mahmoud ElMorshadi (5 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdelelaah (15 أغسطس 2010)

الله يكرمك 
فعلا انا كنت تائه


----------



## عبد الله هشام (15 أغسطس 2010)

انا كنت باخد كورس فى هندسه القاهرة اوتوكاد عند محاضر اخر 
ولما عرفت عن المهندس محمود عبد الرازق كويس جدااا فى الشرح
وعلى فكرة الاسطوانة كامله فيها كل الفديوهات 
توجد فى الكلية او اتصل بالمهندس ب55 جنيه مصرى


----------



## master_2055 (15 أغسطس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك ألف خير*​


----------



## صلاح عبد الجواد (25 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedhemdan (26 أغسطس 2010)

اللهم انصر الاسلام واعز المسلمين


----------



## اسلاموو (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*نشكرك كثيرا*

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك واكثر من امثالك
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد عدد من صلى عليه 
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد عدد من لم يصلى عليه 
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد كما ينبغى أن يصلى عليه 
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد كما تحب أن يصلى عليه 
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد ملىء السموات والأرض
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد عدد كل شىءمنذ أن خلقت الدنيا الى يوم القيامة


----------



## قاهر الخرسانة (17 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم على الكتاب


----------



## adfaraj (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير* 
* بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير*


----------



## رامي العلي (26 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## احمدابراهيم2 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخى عل ى الوجهود العظيم وبارك الله فيك شكرا


----------



## لي المهندس1 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## سعيد حسين63 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكرك يأخي بارك الله فيك وأكثر من أمثالك قريبا سنتقابل إن شاء الله


----------



## mgalalg2 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا و حبيبنا محمد و على اهله و صحبه اجمعين*

اللهم صلى على سيدنا و حبيبنا محمد و على اهله و صحبه اجمعين


----------



## ahmedxquria (17 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ahoopoe (6 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا كتير


----------



## drahim67 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكركم على جهدكم


----------



## hamada vip (1 يناير 2011)

ربنا يبارك في المهندس محمود عبد الرازق بجد وفر عليا حاجات كتيره جداً وربنا يكرم من وضع الموضوع ومن رفع هذا الشرح الوافى والمتميز على الفورشيرد ......... حفظكم الله جميعا .... وسلم الله قلبكم وروحكم جميعاً


----------



## majdiotoom (2 يناير 2011)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (2 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------



## عادل77 (3 يناير 2011)

ربنا يكرمه فعلا ان استفد من الشرح مع الشكر


----------



## بن ذكرى (21 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عاشق كل الاسماء (17 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجاري التحميل


----------



## mom77 (22 فبراير 2011)

شكراااا


----------



## porto (21 أبريل 2011)

شرح متميز


----------



## m_sweedy (21 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لكم

وجارى تحميل الملفات ان شاء الله​


----------



## fathey naeem (25 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## تحريرالسلفي (26 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني اسأل الله ان يجمعنا في مستقر رحمته ودار كرامته


----------



## تحريرالسلفي (26 أبريل 2011)

ان طال ظلمك للبشر 
او كان قلبك كالحجر
فاعلم بانك راحل 
والامر فيك قد انحسم 
الدنيا اكبر همك 
والمال مبلغ علمك
اين قارون ومن سلف 
فرعون فى البحر انهزم 
ياربى مظلوم انا .......)
واليوم عندى كالسنة 
ابكى على عمر مضى 
ما عدت احتمل الالم 
سنوات عمرى فى اسى 


tahahm28: والخزى فيه قد اكتسى 
والله عدل فى القضا 
وقضاء ربى من قدم 
هل بعد صبرى من فرح 
والجسد منى قد انطرح 
اماه ترضى اهانتى 
فى حملها ابت الوحم 
والظلم راح لدارها 
لتكون ضددى والحكم 
والجسد منى قد وهن 
من بعد ما ذقت المحن 
لكننى رغم الاسى 
الراس تعلو كالعلم 
فالحق حق يتبع 
مهما تاثر لن يقع 
ياربى عدلك منيتى 
هذا وقد عجز القلم


----------



## jassim78 (26 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي


----------



## remstereo (26 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك بالفعل استفدت من هذه الدروس جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك وياريت لوفيه فيديوهات تانية تضعها لنا


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (27 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## porto (27 أبريل 2011)

مهندس ممتاز ودوره حلوه بس ياريت روابط ميديافير


----------



## m_sweedy (27 أبريل 2011)

شكرا للشرح جارى التحميل


----------



## mohmed sabry (30 أبريل 2011)

ال شكر الغالى


----------



## ر. مهندسين يوسف (25 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ر. مهندسين يوسف (28 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## ST.ENG (28 مايو 2011)

thanks


----------



## مهندس : محمود نصر (29 مايو 2011)

*أحسنت وأحسن الله إليك* ​


----------



## ahmedislam44 (26 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر ع الموضوع الرائع دة...


----------



## أبوعامر فودة (2 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء و شكر الله لك جهودك


----------



## engineer.medo43 (3 يوليو 2011)

فعلا دوره رائعه جدا وشرح ممتاز


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (3 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر بس فين التكمله


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (3 يوليو 2011)

كورس رائع جداااا


----------



## البائع (3 يوليو 2011)

البائع يقول لك انت هو من تكون الشارى اى شارى العزه والكرامه حبيب قلبى ((معاك محمد قاسم))


----------



## eng000 (14 يوليو 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## amrsaker (2 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
وبعد اذنك رابط اليوم الخامس لا يعمل لدي


----------



## hamza ali alaamery (14 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور ياخي


----------



## أسماء نشأت (19 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## marshal111 (19 سبتمبر 2011)

ياجماعه هوا مش شارح امر print ,block , text ولا في نقص عندي انا ؟


----------



## saidismail (25 يناير 2012)

مشكور جدااااااا


----------



## مهندسة نورا محمد (2 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Osama1212 (3 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله عنا وعن الامة الاسلاميه خير*


----------



## مينا نبيل رسمي (3 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## asalim2009 (8 فبراير 2012)

حبذا جميع ايام الكورس تكون على اسطوانة dvd
هناك كورس متقدم لم يتم وضعه 

وما فيه مانع تكون بمبلغ معقول


----------



## bboumediene (8 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد عباس مدنى (8 فبراير 2012)

جزاك االله خيرا وجعل عملك هذا فى ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله


----------



## صلاح باشا (8 فبراير 2012)

*متشكرين جدا على هذا الشرح الرائع*


----------



## حازم ابو سمره (19 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sorea (28 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيكم نشكركم على المجهود الرائع


----------



## رجل الضلام (12 ديسمبر 2012)

هل يوجد برنامج تصميم اسهل من AutoCAD


----------



## Hind Aldoory (15 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## hasan1973 (19 فبراير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## sorea (21 أغسطس 2013)

thank you very much


----------



## mom77 (5 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا


----------

